# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  فيلم موكب الإباء بجود عالية (روعة)

## الــــنـــاري

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 

*فيلم موكب الإباء* 

*الذي تم تصويره في مختلف البلدان لمخرجه باسل الخطيب الذي صور فيه معاناة السيدة زينب والإمام السجاد والسبايا من مقتل الإمام الحسين عليه السلام إلى رجوع السبايا إلى المدينه* 

*الفلم مدته ساعه واربع وخمسين دقيقه بتصوير جداً رائع* 

*لتحميل الفيديو* 
*أضغط هنـا*

*يمين وحفظ باسم* 

** 

** 

** 

** 

*سلففففففففففففففف*

*نسالكم الدعاء*

**_* تـم تعديـل الرابط *_**

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

صباح الورد 

مشكور اخوي الناري 

الله يعطيك العافية 


تحياتي 

عاشقة الوردي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

صباح الفل والياسمين
ياهلا فيك اخيت عاشقة الوردي
مشكورة اختي على المرور
تحياتي لك اخوك
الـــــنــــاري

----------


## الأستاذ كتاب

تسلموووووووووووون يا أهل المنتدى

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*من زمان واني ادور عليه وما لقيته*

*مشكوووووور*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يعطيك الله العافيه على الفيلم* 
*ومثاب إن شاء الله* 

*تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكوور اخوي الناري
وشفت الفلم من قبل 
عجبنيــ
وااااجد
مشكوورة اخوي 
الناري
وعساك ع القوة

----------


## ولد ملك

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورين جميعا على المرور
لاعدمنا تواجدكم الحلو يارب
تحياتي لكم اخوكم الـــــنــــاري

----------


## ko2020

ألف شكر لكم على هذا الجهد

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكور اخوي ko2020
على المرور المتواضع
لاعدمنا هطلة يارب
تحياتي لك اخوك
الــــنـــاري

----------


## ........

الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكوووور خيي الناري على 
الجهود وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكرين يالغوالي على المرور الحلو
اسعدني  تواجدكم 
نورتو صفحتي ببصماتكم المتواضعة
لاعدمناكم يااااااااااااااااااارب 
تحياتي لكم اخوكم الصغنون
الــــنـــاري

----------


## BAZOOKA

الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## ولد سيهات

مشكور اخوي الناري 

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## نجران

السلام عليكم
صار لي فترة ابحث عنه وعندما لقيته لا يشتغل الرابط...
ساعدوني؟ م الحل.

----------


## الــــنـــاري

آسف للخطاء الرابط الاولي كان شغال بس ماعرف ويش الي صار 
المهم هذا وصلة ثانية بس بالتورنت

هذا رابط موقع لتنزيل الرنامج البرنامج سهل الإستخدام

التحميل من هون


بعد تثبيت البرنامج  
افتح الرابط بواسطة التورنت

اكليك هير
 
انشاء الله يزبط عند الجميع
الي مايزبط معاه يعطيني خبر

في الاخير اشكركم لكرم مروركم
تحياتي لكم بالتوفيق اخوكم
الــــــــــــنــــــــــــاري

----------


## يامشهد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*شكرا اخوي بس الرابط لايعمل*

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

مشكور اخي الناري 
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه .. ولا حرمنا من جديدك 
تقبل مروري المتواضع 
اختك:أحلى بنوته..,

----------


## عاشق الشهيد

شوفوا لنا حل الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## ahmedy5

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع

----------


## ميثمالتمار

لكن سمعت في آونة الأخيرة أن هذا الفيلم 

أصدر عنه السيد حسن نصر الله بأنه حرام متابعته لأنه يسبب شقاق و تفرقة بين المسلمين

والله أعلم

----------


## يامشهد

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
مشكور اخوي مدام يقول حرام خلاص 
تحياتي يامشهد

----------


## alihamzah

السلام عليكم الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## mister

السلام عليكم
يسلمو اخوي الناري بس ياليت ترفع لنا ملف التورنت هنا في المنتدى يكون افضل لأن المنتدى الي فيه الملف يتطلب التسجيل!!!

----------


## القلب المرح

*تـم تعديـل الرابـط*

*http://www.alnassrah.com/vb/showpost.php?p=350320&postcount=1*


*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## عاشق الحرية

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

مساء الخير

يعطيك العافية يا الناري على فلم السبايا

تسلم يمناك و جعل الله ربِ في ميزان حسناتك على بذل المجهود

و ننتظر الجديد . . .

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## mister

مشكور اخوي القلب المرح على تعديل الرابط

----------


## الفاضل_14

يعطيك العافية انا من فترة سامع عنه لكن ما اشوف ملف التحميل اذا ممكن تعطيني اياه واكون لك من الشاكرين
تحياتي لك المنتـــظر....

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكروين جميعاً على المرور
المتالق لاعدمناكم يارب
دمتم بحفظ الباري
تحياتي لكم اخوكم 
الــنــاري

----------


## دلع البنات

يعطيكم العافيه وجاري التحميل

----------


## سادر1

*يعطيك الله العافيه على الفيلم* 
*ومثاب إن شاء الله* 

*تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## mr3adel

السلام عليكم
اشكر الاخ الناري على الفيلم و جعله الله في ميزان حسناته

اخوك عادل

----------


## aasszz

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وآله الطاهرين
شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع، وبارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون، ويوم يفزع الناس الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله ليشفع لهم فلا حرمنا الله شفاعته العظمى في ذاك اليوم

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكروين جميعاً على المرور
المتالق لاعدمناكم يارب
دمتم بحفظ الباري
تحياتي لكم اخوكم 
الــنــاري

----------


## elqisa

يسلمو دياتتك  أخي 
وحب قلك اول مشاركاتي هون معك 
دمت متميز

----------


## الــــنـــاري

العفو  ومشكور على المرور
اشرفني ان تكون اول بصمة الك في موضوعي
لاعدمنا تواجدك الرائع
تحياتي لك  
الــــنـــاري

----------


## احلى ليل

جاري التحميل

اني توه امس اخوي جايب لي سي دي واني شفت من زمان بس ما رضى يشتغل عندي عالجهاز
تشكر أخوي على الرابط وربي يعطيك ألف عافية

----------


## المحنك

الرابط لا يعمل
ارجوا اعادة اضافته

----------

